# How/what do you use your machine for?



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Use, abuse, fun or work?

Multiple selections are allowed, pick all you do.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

Mud/trails during spring and summer. Transporation to hunting locale during late fall/winter


----------



## w8tnonu22 (Feb 3, 2009)

I have to convert in the winter for the great whitetails.


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

I pretty much do all of the above with it, I dont have it for just one particular thing even though it is set-up more for playing in the mud!!!


----------



## Jcarp4483 (Jan 9, 2009)

MUDDING and SITTING PRETTY about it.
and every once in a while i will scare the ***** out of someone who dont know what this pony has got


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

brute for workprairie for play!!


----------



## coot23 (Feb 28, 2009)

pretty much mud and water play!!!


----------



## Twisted10 (Jan 9, 2009)

just to pick up chicks.

dont tell my fiance. 

:Flush:


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Twisted10 said:


> just to pick up chicks.
> 
> dont tell my fiance.
> 
> :Flush:


You gotta get out more.


----------



## snipe523 (Mar 19, 2009)

I use mine mostly for trail riding but also for ice fishing during the winter.


----------



## billythecow (May 25, 2009)

aren't fun and abuse the same thing??


----------

